# hungry Brick mason needed



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

Are there any good brick masons on the forum that are out of work.. if so please contact me asap.,. or if anyone knows of any please have them call me..


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

i know a great one. not quite sure it why it matters if they are out of work but... If you'd like his number pm me


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

?MEGA said:


> i know a great one. not quite sure it why it matters if they are out of work but... If you'd like his number pm me


 In my experience It`s code for; I want a professional job, but only willing to pay amature prices.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*brick mason*

Not that it matters, but I have been out of work for 18 months, and my son damaged a brick mailbox so I need someone that will do a good job but also a good price.. that I can afford.. 
So thanks for the replies.. and snide remarks.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks all, and ?MEGA, talked to Erwin and he has me hooked up..


----------

